# Keeping Iphone WARM!



## jakechec (Nov 15, 2016)

Guys any lifehacks on how to keep your iPhone warm so it does not turn off! :nerd::nerd:


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Use the inside jacket pocket and stick a hand warmer in there usually does the trick. Also if I need to use the phone on the mountain I will do so with touch sensitive gloves that I wear, not bare hands and use the inside of your jacket to block the wind. I rarely take out my phone though on the mountain, i don't like the distraction.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

^This. You can also put it in a sunglasses bag to ensure the warmer and the phone stay close enough. 

Can also keep it deeper in the clothing, but I assume you have reason to need it close at hand. Buy the Chips and you never need to take it out of the pocket for music!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

jakechec said:


> Guys any lifehacks on how to keep your iPhone warm so it does not turn off! :nerd::nerd:


I have this same dam problem, no inside pockets on my gear and too dam big to put in my pants pocket.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Buy a Samsung...........those fuckers keep you warm.............


----------



## acoolazn (Nov 30, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> Buy a Samsung...........those fuckers keep you warm.............


Toasty... or toasted. 

One of my fleeces that I wear as a mid-layer has a pocket by the chest. An armband with the screen facing down might work. If not a hand warmer would be the next best thing.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I keep my Samsung in the front leg pocket. Never any issue with turning off.


----------

